# One of my favorite short you tube clips



## Brian King (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a clip of some of the training at a Systema seminar in California a number of years ago. One of my favorite clips. Not a how to clip but does capture a bit of the atmosphere at seminars.

Regards
Brian King


----------

